# St. Louis Slot Car Show and Sale Sunday April 10



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Looking forward to another show in St. Louis. Not sure who else can make it on April 10th but I will be there.


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

*Slot Cars For Just $10.00 Bucks*

I will be back this year. As always selling T-Jets, AFX, Tyco Pro, Life Like and many more for just $10.00 bucks in the blue trays. See you all on April 10th.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Where is the most cost effective place to stay in that area hotel/motel wise?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Who else is gonna be at the St. Louis Show beside Oldblue, fordcowboy and me? There's got to be more people in the area that plan on attending.
hojoe


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

desototjets said:


> Where is the most cost effective place to stay in that area hotel/motel wise?


Drury Inn, right off I/55 exit 191. Free breakfast - eggs sausage toast coffee juice , did have popcorn, 3 free drinks, beer or mixed, between 5:00 & 7:00, check availability...That's were we always stayed...RM


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

hojoe said:


> Who else is gonna be at the St. Louis Show beside Oldblue, fordcowboy and me? There's got to be more people in the area that plan on attending.
> hojoe


Third consecutive show that I'm going to miss  
Everyone should attend and tell me how great it was... and keep an eye out for a Tyco Chapparal 2H... LOL

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

On my way now by-by. fordcowboy


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I was at the door at 9:00 AM when they opened. I was very short of funds but went anyway. My first find was a Tyco S corvette body for $3. I was happy to find that one!

Next I visited Phil Pignon's table. I always get at least a set of wheels from him. He had a sign that read "Model Motoring cars $12". That is cheap for most of the cars he sells so I looked him in the eye and said "What is $12?". I about fell over when he points to an orange GTO Judge (Arnie Beswick?) and a burgundy Ko-Motion Corvette, both new in the box. I could not get my money out quick enough. I believe I even exclaimed that this is like Christmas in April!!!

Usually I come home from the slot show exhausted and overwhelmed from being a kid in a candy store too long. Typically the next day I realize I spent my last dollar on someone elses junk. This time I came out way ahead and did not even spend $35 which was my limit.

Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice catch, congrats.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It was a pretty good show (much better than the show last fall). I picked up an American Line Rolls Royce that turned out to have a wild ones chassis under it. I got a lighted AFX CJ7. a Tyco Exide truck, an AW flamed hearse. 2 converted PT Cruiser keychains, and an unknown tjet VW.I also got one of those Ko-Motion Vettes. Be aware OLDBLUE that those have Model Motoring chassis under them and may melt halfway around your track or it might be the buy of the day. Those chassis are hit and miss. But for me the buy of the day was a green Charger with slightly cut wheel wells and AJ screw on slilcones (my favorite). I also got a bunch of American Line T-birds just to get the chassis. So if anybody needs a red or black one for cheap, LMK. So for me it was a good day.
hojoe


----------

